# KOORDINATEN



## Dalamoth (3. Oktober 2007)

HAllo liebe Community,

ich spiele erst seit kurzem HDRO, leider kann ich auch nicht sehr oft spielen.
Häufig werden in Magazinen oder bei diversen Tipps zur Ortsangabe Koordinaten angegeben, sowie 30.5 S 61.3 W. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im Spiel diese Angaben finde, damit ich diese kleine Hilfe auch nutzen kann, muss ich etwa einen Kompass dafür kaufen?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Ich spiele auf Vanyar einen Jäger, Elb.

Liebe Grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dalamoth


----------



## Mufthi (3. Oktober 2007)

Hi Dalamoth,

du musst im Spiel einfach nur
;loc
in den Sprach-Chat eingeben, und schon hast du die Angabe deines Ortes.

P.S.: Gibts nicht schon einen Thread dazu?^^


----------



## Dalamoth (3. Oktober 2007)

Mufthi schrieb:


> Hi Dalamoth,
> 
> du musst im Spiel einfach nur
> ;loc
> ...


DAnke, werde es beim nächsten onlinegehen versuchen.

Gruß

Dalamoth


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Oktober 2007)

Bitte achte darauf, dass du ";loc" nicht in einem öffentlichen Channel schreibst, denn sonst teilst du jedem mit, wo du dich gerade befindest (das stört die andere Mitspieler).
Am besten ist, du schreibst es per /flüstern an dich selbst, alternativ kannst du es auch per /sagen schreiben, dann störst du niemanden durch deine Versuche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalamoth (3. Oktober 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Bitte achte darauf, dass du ";loc" nicht in einem öffentlichen Channel schreibst, denn sonst teilst du jedem mit, wo du dich gerade befindest (das stört die andere Mitspieler).
> Am besten ist, du schreibst es per /flüstern an dich selbst, alternativ kannst du es auch per /sagen schreiben, dann störst du niemanden durch deine Versuche.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist gebongt, werde mich daran halten.

Danke
 Dalamoth :-)


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2007)

Dalamoth schrieb:


> Häufig werden in Magazinen oder bei diversen Tipps zur Ortsangabe Koordinaten angegeben, sowie 30.5 S 61.3 W. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich im Spiel diese Angaben finde, damit ich diese kleine Hilfe auch nutzen kann, muss ich etwa einen Kompass dafür kaufen?



'Achtung Werbung*

Du kannst Dir auch LOTROMap downloaden und dort die Koordinaten eingeben - dann erscheinen sie auf der Karte im Programm.


----------



## Badomen (4. Oktober 2007)

wie kann man die denn im Spiel aufrufen?muss man eine bestimmte Tastenkombination drücken?
oder eben auf den Desktop immer?


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2007)

Ist ein externes Programm und dementsprechend musst Du LOTRO im Fenstermodus laufen lassen oder eben zum Desktop wechseln.


----------



## Kulunki (4. Oktober 2007)

Eine Möglichkeit sich die Koordinaten Ingame anzeigen zu lassen gibts nicht oder? 
Hab aber glaub alles durchgeschaut an Optionen was möglich ist...
allerdings kein Handbuch gelesen, da stehts wahrscheinlich auf der ersten seite *G*

Wenns die Möglichkeit nicht gibt kann ich mir ja immer noch einen Alias oder Kurztexticon machen dafür...


Gruss Kulunki
Barde
Maiar


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Oktober 2007)

Wie bereits oben beschrieben, rufst du deine aktuelle Position per Eingabe von ";loc" im Chat-Fenster auf.
Eine Möglichkeit, dir deine Position dauerhaft (also z.B. beim Überfahren der Karte mit der Maus) anzeigen zu lassen, gibt es nicht, auch nicht per Addon o.Ä.


----------



## Tikume (6. Oktober 2007)

Und auf die Ideee über /kurztext ein macro zu machen solltest Du auch nicht kommen da im Macro dann der direkte Text steht und keine Variable 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harrmoon (28. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> 'Achtung Werbung*
> 
> Du kannst Dir auch LOTROMap downloaden und dort die Koordinaten eingeben - dann erscheinen sie auf der Karte im Programm.




Huhu, ich hab mir das Map tool mal installiert und es hat ja auch ne recht einfache Bedienoberfläche.
Was ich aber doch mal gerne wissen würde, wann wenden die Buch 11 Karten aktualisiert, bzw. wie kann man das selber machen?

Grüsse und einen guten Rutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kcrs (30. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> 'Achtung Werbung*
> 
> Du kannst Dir auch LOTROMap downloaden und dort die Koordinaten eingeben - dann erscheinen sie auf der Karte im Programm.



Danke werd ich mir dan gleich mal laden
Mfg Kcrs


----------



## maclautsch (1. April 2008)

also ich habe mal probiert (wenn ich mir selbst was zuflüstere)

/flüstern name ;loc

das geht leider nicht, denn dann kommt bei genau ";loc" an

was müsste ich denn ändern, damit ich es mir selber zuflüstere ?


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. April 2008)

Eigentlich müsste es so funktionieren.
Ansonsten mach es doch per "/sagen", dann störst du auch niemanden.


----------



## Belgram (2. April 2008)

maclautsch schrieb:


> also ich habe mal probiert (wenn ich mir selbst was zuflüstere)
> 
> /flüstern name ;loc
> 
> ...




also wenn du im whisperchannel eines Freundes bist und dort ;loc eingibst, dann wird es ihm zugeflüstert. Es funktioniert allerdings nicht, wie du schon sagtest, wenn du noch den Namen eingeben musst. Abenso funktioniert das Anzeigen der Koordinaten auch im Sippenchannel (/sc) und im Gruppenchannel (/g) und auch wie Bloodberry schon sagte im sagen-channel (/sagen).

Gruss Belgram


----------



## maclautsch (2. April 2008)

Belgram schrieb:


> also wenn du im whisperchannel eines Freundes bist und dort ;loc eingibst, dann wird es ihm zugeflüstert. Es funktioniert allerdings nicht, wie du schon sagtest, wenn du noch den Namen eingeben musst. Abenso funktioniert das Anzeigen der Koordinaten auch im Sippenchannel (/sc) und im Gruppenchannel (/g) und auch wie Bloodberry schon sagte im sagen-channel (/sagen).
> 
> Gruss Belgram




Danke, werde es heute gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## HellBlade07 (6. April 2008)

noch ne kleine werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer nen pda hat brauch nich immer in den fenstermodus sondern kann sich ein tool laden dass ähnlich LOTRO-Map funktioniert...is sehr angenehm weil ich nicht ständig in den fenstermodus wechseln muss...den download gibts hier: http://www.freewebtown.com/chris321/index.html


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2008)

Harrmoon schrieb:


> Huhu, ich hab mir das Map tool mal installiert und es hat ja auch ne recht einfache Bedienoberfläche.
> Was ich aber doch mal gerne wissen würde, wann wenden die Buch 11 Karten aktualisiert, bzw. wie kann man das selber machen?



Da ich derzeit kein LOTRO spiele kann ich das schlecht aktualisieren, man kann aber karten nachträglich selbst einbauen.

1. Grafik der karte ablegen im "gfx" Ordner
2. "mapdata.txt" mit einem texteditor öffnen und die karte hinzufügen:

Es wird zuerst der name, der name der Grafik und dann die begrenzenden Koordinaten angegeben. Von Genauigkeit letzterer hängt auch die genauigkeit der Karte ab.
Breeland;breeland.jpg;38.8;17.6;65.6;37.3;


----------



## thjaz (18. März 2009)

maclautsch schrieb:


> Danke, werde es heute gleich mal ausprobieren


Grüße,
ich beginne gerade mit LOTRO,
habe das gleiche Problem wie hier geschildert. Wenn ich im '/sagen' Kanal *;loc* eingebe erscheint tatsächlich:

xy sagt ;loc

Was mache ich falsch?

Dank euch!


----------



## Danthoras (18. März 2009)

thjaz schrieb:


> Grüße,
> ich beginne gerade mit LOTRO,
> habe das gleiche Problem wie hier geschildert. Wenn ich im '/sagen' Kanal *;loc* eingebe erscheint tatsächlich:
> 
> ...




Das wurde mit einem der letzten Updates eingedeutscht und heisst jetzt ;pos.
Man kann sich selbst anflüstern, das funktioniert und taucht dann auch nicht mehr im /sagen auf


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. März 2009)

Der Befehl lautet mittlerweile *;pos*
Mit Release Buch 7 (voraussichtlich 26.03.) fällt das Problem aber eh weg, weil man so dauerhaft unter der Minimap seine aktuellen Koordinaten angezeigt bekommt.


----------

